# wax to cover brows...



## kimmy (Jan 6, 2006)

i know that you can cover things like stray brow hairs with cosmetic wax, but i have no idea where to find it or how to use it. does anyone have any experience with the stuff?


----------



## user3 (Jan 6, 2006)

Arbonne makes a clear brow wax.
You can get a cheaper one from here
http://www.corycosmetics.com/eyebrows.htm

Also NYC makes a product called The browser which comes with a powder and clear wax.

Now if you are talking about the kind that Kevyn Aucoin uses in his Making Faces book. I have no idea where to find that kind.
Ben Nye might make something like that...


----------



## kimmy (Jan 15, 2006)

bumping this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





yeah i'm looking for the kind kevyn aucoin uses. i can never get a ben nye site to come up on my computer though...i'm gonna have to make another trip to sephora soon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 they sell that there, right? haha wow it's been a lonnnng time since i've been there.

maybe the nyc brow wax would work if i just covered it with concealer/foundation?


----------



## caffn8me (Jan 15, 2006)

Check out the thread technical makeup question - need help pls and for details of where to get Kryolan Eyebrow Plastic from either see here or do this Google search for mail order.


----------



## martygreene (Jan 16, 2006)

This thread might prove useful: http://specktra.net/forum/showthread.php?t=31211


----------

